# How many images do you shoot?



## Varthlokkur (Oct 20, 2004)

my partner and I are finding we shoot lots of images and then are spending way to many hours adjusting them.  Do you find yourselves shooting alot and then spending many hours post processing them?  Do you edit them a lot or just do rough editing before proofing?  How often are you modifying them (ie black and white)?  It seems we are not getting a fair return for time involved.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm still shooting weddings with film. 10 rolls of 220 (300 shots) is pretty standard for me. I only do black and white on request and do absolutely NO editing. On other events that I shoot digitally, I find that I spend a couple hours doing a rough edit and burning cds.


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm with Photogoddess.   We shot between 12-15 rolls of 120 film, and one roll of 35mm B&W film, depending on how cooperative the people were, the beauty of the location, etc.    We did NO editing, we simply culled the crap, since the best shots required no editing, and they went into the proof book.   We could offer some cropping on the enlargements, but seldom had to.   For all the time we'd give them on the wedding day (we'd show up at least an hour before, usually 2 for a large party), our post-wedding time wasn't much.


----------



## GerryDavid (Oct 21, 2004)

My boss usually does 10 or so rolls of medium format film, so thats around 150 pictures, give or take.  I think its around 45 different sets of pictures and usually at least 3 pictures each to make sure theres some good facial expressions.  He only does work on the images in ps if its really needed, like if the bride broke out in acne or something.

Ill probably do around the same once I get started, but on digital.


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 21, 2004)

I work by the hour, and advertise "unlimited" film photography.  How much that actually is depends on the wedding.  I'd say I average 2 or 3 rolls an hour (I shoot both 120 and 35mm).  I'm slower, and more deliberate with the medium format than with the 35mm.

On Friday I shot 18 assorted rolls at a 6 hour gig, and the next night I only shot 10 rolls for the same length of time.  It can depend a lot on the couple, the guests, the locations, etc... as to how many pics I take.


----------



## green (Oct 21, 2004)

I too shoot unlimited amounts...  as long as i'm there i might as well entertain myself!    on average thats anywhere between 500 and 700 shots (although my personal record is 895)  that way i can take out anything unflattering, any blinks, any duplicates and anything i'm not completely happy with, and they still get 300-400 proofs in their album. 

Since i'm digital, i too spend time post processing.  i adjust levels and make a duplicate file in black and white for them...  as for serious editing, i only do it if i think its a picture they're going to enlarge and theres a problem with it (bride acne, etc).  I let them know ahead of time if they want anything more after that they can consult with me and i can do it at an hourly rate.

it usually takes me about 3-4 hours to post process a wedding.


----------



## mavrik (Nov 27, 2004)

150 shots?!  For a whole wedding?!?!   I wish!  We have two shooters for each wedding and we have had: 

1300, 1250 and 1100 for our last 3 weddings.  We budget in 10-15 hours of post processing plus 5 hours to do their magazine style album.  

I could hardly shoot the pre-ceremony with 150 pictures.


----------



## Canon Fan (Nov 28, 2004)

mavrik said:
			
		

> magazine style album.



I hadn't thought of that kind of format before, great idea. Yours? Sorry to Thread-Jack on this!  

I am also interested in this topic though. How many do you wedding photog's find yourself cutting out before delivery? On average? A % is OK by me . . .


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 28, 2004)

mavrik said:
			
		

> 1300, 1250 and 1100 for our last 3 weddings.


1300 shots of what? And why the need for 1000+ shots? Do you have your camera on Sports mode (multiple frames per sec)?


----------



## mavrik (Nov 28, 2004)

I do keep it on rapid fire - but usually I just take 1 or 2 of a particular shot.  I like to make sure I get at least one of what I'm seeing.  I'd say I take 150 before the wedding - of them dressing, of the people, of the flowers and stuff.  Then maybe 20 or 30 before the ceremony at the church - of the crowd, of the older people in the crowd, etc, of the setup, the decorations.  I probably take 200 during the ceremony depending on how long it is.  At least.  I try to take 2 or 3 of each person coming down the aisle and leaving, so I could easily get 20 each way - 40 just there.  I take some candids of the receiving line - they always go over well even tho I don't particularly like them cuz they are just straight shots, but couples seem to like them.  Then some of the transportation - maybe a few straight shots and an artsy shot or three.  Then them leaving, then getting to the reception.  I take some shots before they enter of the setup and overall look of the reception location.  They come in and I get a couple of their introductions each so they have shots to choose from.  I make sure to shoot as much as I can before food is served then I let them eat.  I get a bunch during the cake cutting, a couple during the bouquet, garter, maybe 10 during first dance another 10 during last dance and 50 or 100 in the middle of people and people dancing.  

I'd say I couldn't POSSIBLY shoot under 500 shots and absolutely say for sure that I got everything I wanted.  1300 shots includes 2 photogs.  I shot about 800, she shot about 500 and then we narrowed it down to about 380 for them to pick their 250 4x6's.  

M


----------



## mavrik (Nov 28, 2004)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> mavrik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't think of it.  lol  I wish I had!  Graphistudio offers these, as does Cornerstone album and Renaissance.   I put mine together with Lumapix FotoFusion and then can send them off to any printer - including places like MyPublisher, as well.   

If you wanna see our examples, CanonFan, go here:

http://www.pictureinfinity.com/morey/moreybook.html
http://www.pictureinfinity.com/anderson/andersonbook.html
http://www.pictureinfinity.com/cassity/cassitybook.html

These are the 3 we have online now.  

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 28, 2004)

mavrik said:
			
		

> I do keep it on rapid fire - but usually I just take 1 or 2 of a particular shot.  I like to make sure I get at least one of what I'm seeing.  I'd say I take 150 before the wedding - of them dressing, of the people, of the flowers and stuff.  Then maybe 20 or 30 before the ceremony at the church - of the crowd, of the older people in the crowd, etc, of the setup, the decorations.  I probably take 200 during the ceremony depending on how long it is.  At least.  I try to take 2 or 3 of each person coming down the aisle and leaving, so I could easily get 20 each way - 40 just there.  I take some candids of the receiving line - they always go over well even tho I don't particularly like them cuz they are just straight shots, but couples seem to like them.  Then some of the transportation - maybe a few straight shots and an artsy shot or three.  Then them leaving, then getting to the reception.  I take some shots before they enter of the setup and overall look of the reception location.  They come in and I get a couple of their introductions each so they have shots to choose from.  I make sure to shoot as much as I can before food is served then I let them eat.  I get a bunch during the cake cutting, a couple during the bouquet, garter, maybe 10 during first dance another 10 during last dance and 50 or 100 in the middle of people and people dancing.
> 
> I'd say I couldn't POSSIBLY shoot under 500 shots and absolutely say for sure that I got everything I wanted.  1300 shots includes 2 photogs.  I shot about 800, she shot about 500 and then we narrowed it down to about 380 for them to pick their 250 4x6's.
> M


Thats some mad firing session .


----------



## GerryDavid (Nov 28, 2004)

It might just be me, but when I think of a wedding album I think of a bunch of 8x10's or a couple 5x7's per page, not 200 4x6's.  Everyone gets 4x6's so thhier not special.  :0)

Each wedding I assisted at, I think there was between 200 and 300 pictures taken, and thats with multiple shots per thing to make sure at least one was good incase there were blinkers.  I think the album had 45 or so pictures in it.


----------



## mavrik (Nov 28, 2004)

We have albums of 24 8x10s and magazine style albums.  We do proof albums of 100 and/or 200 4x6's.  

M


----------

